# Rope for soap need help to find



## cwarren (Feb 21, 2011)

BB does not carry it any, I found 1 place and to order 15 was 12.00 and 14.00 shipping 
Please help


----------



## Genny (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmm.. I could only find them at Natures Garden Candles & New Directions Aromatic.
Peak used to sell them, but I don't see them on there anymore 

I think with those kind of prices I'd just knit or crochet them out of some cotton yarn or something.


----------



## carebear (Feb 22, 2011)

call the supplier - often they'll just stick them in a padded envelope and save you tons.  just that their default shipping isn't set up for that.


----------

